# Removing the factory radio?



## Grey-Goat (Jun 7, 2005)

Is there anyway to remove the factory radio without buying some specialized tool? I just need to pop it out so I can get to the wiring thats behind it for the JHP guages.

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## vmax (Mar 19, 2005)

Grey-Goat said:


> Is there anyway to remove the factory radio without buying some specialized tool? I just need to pop it out so I can get to the wiring thats behind it for the JHP guages.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Paul


Basically if you can put something slightly smaller than the hole into the holes about 2-3" or so you should be able to release the clips on the side of the factory radio. I used some roofing nails I had laying around and with a little wiggling the radio slid out.


----------



## Grey-Goat (Jun 7, 2005)

Thanks... I'll have to try that.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Sounds pretty good. I bet it sounds nasty at full throttle. And I mean nasty in a good way.


----------



## Grey-Goat (Jun 7, 2005)

6QTS11OZ said:


> Sounds pretty good. I bet it sounds nasty at full throttle. And I mean nasty in a good way.



You can hear me coming, thats for sure!!


----------



## ShadesOfGrey (Sep 14, 2005)

Coat hanger rods bent into a "U" so you can put one in each side and pop em both at the same time works well.

Cheap "DIN" tools.

ShadesOfGrey


----------



## vmax (Mar 19, 2005)

ShadesOfGrey said:


> Coat hanger rods bent into a "U" so you can put one in each side and pop em both at the same time works well.
> 
> Cheap "DIN" tools.
> 
> ShadesOfGrey


 :agree 

Excellent suggestion!


----------



## Grey-Goat (Jun 7, 2005)

What I ended up doing is buying one from Walmart. It was like 3 bucks... It was for a little radio so I just cut them in two... stuck em in the holes and pulled on the trim and the radio popped right out.


----------

